# Bosch POF 1200A, using on a router table



## allenf (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi,
I have one of these Bosch routers and wish to use it on a router table. Can anyone tell me if there are any issues with this and is it possible to remove the springs so that adjustment is easier.

Thanks

Allen


----------



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the exact same model. As far as I have read in various places, it's real difficult to disassemble the machine (to remove springs). I would probably either do what I (plan to) do - simply live with the somewhat difficult height-adjustment - or get one of the other models for hardcore table routing.

Example:
GKF 600 
GMF 1400 CE 

would love to see your setup to compare with mine


----------



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

Btw: I specifically would like to learn how you (and others with same machine) mounts the router in order to get enough height. My experience from first trials is that it's hard to get enough depth with most bits, since you have to protrude what ever base plate you select.

I am thinking about going with a 5mm steel plate instead of 10 mm laminate.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I have the POF1300ACE which I assume is pretty similar and I've had a quick check and I think you should just take off the base plate as it's not needed for table mounting.


----------



## allenf (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Torben,

Thanks for the reply, I am in the process of building a table to take the router. Your thoughts about going for a steel plate are interesting as it would reduce the thckness required.

I'll let youknow how I get on

Allen


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steel is a poor choice for a mounting plate; the biggest draw back is it rusts and would require regular maintenance. Aluminum is a better choice but it requires regular coatings of a paste wax that does not contain silicone. These are a couple of the reasons so many use phenolic plastic.


----------



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

Mike said:


> Aluminum is a better choice but it requires regular coatings of a paste wax that does not contain silicone. These are a couple of the reasons so many use phenolic plastic.


Mike, thanks for these thoughts. Actually I *did* mean "Alu" which I have access to from work (scrap from CNC machine). 

But can you give examples of "paste wax" and "phenolic plastic" - preferably with web links. Just for those of us with different mother tongue and living outside 110V/Inch area  :dirol:

On another note: is there any alternative to mounting router from top with 3 screws.. is 2 or 3 clamps from below steady enough ? Or is it better to have threads and screws from below ? These details are hard to find for beginners


----------



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

cagenuts said:


> I have the POF1300ACE which I assume is pretty similar and I've had a quick check and I think you should just take off the base plate as it's not needed for table mounting.


I think very similar, only a little better than 1200. Hmm actually 1200 has the same depth-fine-adjustment, just without the knob for adjustment. 

I tried taking base plate off but only gave me some 5 mm, it seems like it's mostly protecting the sping lock for the bushing.

Can you upload pictures of your setup, especially details on mounting ?


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Sorry I don't actually have my Bosch table mounted. I have a Triton 2400w for that.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 3, 2012)

Johnson Paste Wax.. has been around for decades and can be used on wood, leather, stainless steel, plastic, cast iron, etc to help protect and shine the surface. Many people use it on their tools (ie the table saw tops) to aid in rust prevention and to allow the wood to glide over the table top easier. It can also be applied as a wood finish using 0000 steel wool after the stain has dried. Great stuff! Minwax also has a paste wax and I'm sure there are a few others as well.

Its also great to dab screws into slightly before drilling into wood. Makes them go in easier. 

Got my new table saw last week and after assembly cleaning off all the shipping oil off the top. First thing I did was apply 2 coats of the Johnson Paste Wax.


----------

